# -ról vs -től



## Setwale_Charm

I cannot quite grasp the difference between these two case endings. Both mean "from" sb /sth as far as I am concerned so what is the difference in usage. 
 I take it, when penetration is meant: in(side), into, out of - -ban/ben, ba/be, ból/ből are used respectively. When outside location is implied: -n, ra/re are used. Which is used for "from"?


----------



## cajzl

In the case of outside location:

*-n* (-on,-en,-ön) means *on* (Russian: *na*)
corresponding suffixes: *-ra/-re* and *-ról/-ről*
e.g.
az asztal*on* = *on* the table (a nice coincidence: -on = on) = na stole
az asztal*ra* = on the table (direction - put it on the table)
az asztal*ról* = from the table surface (from the place on the table)

*-nál/-nél* means *next to, near *(Russian: *u*)
corresponding suffixes: *-hoz/-hez* and *-tól/-től*
e.g.
az asztal*nál* = *near/next to* the table
az asztal*hoz* = to the table (direction - put it on a place near the table)
az asztal*tól* = from the table (i.e. from a place near the table)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks cajzl. Now it all becomes really clear!


----------



## cajzl

Sometimes the usage is idiomatic:

Budapest*en* = in Budapest
Budapest*re* = to Budapest
Budapest*ről* = from Budapest

but

Prágá*ban* = in Prague
Prágá*ba* = to Prague
Prágá*ból* = from Prague


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Yeah, I know, these things have to be learnt separately. Thank you for your very clear explanation.


----------

